# Another 'dogs in Dubai' post...



## Andy-S

Hello everyone,

My first post on here, so I'll start with an intro...

My name is Andy, i'm 28, from the UK (Glasgow born) and have been livng in Uptown Motor City for the past 2 months... I am Married, but my wife is still living in the UK, hopefully she will decide to move out here soon...

Now on to my question...

I have spent many hours reading about laws and what life is like for dogs and their owners out here in Dubai, so I do not wish to pester anyone for information that they may have posted a hundred times before....

What I would like to know is, I have read about Ghantoot being a good place to take dogs, and was wanting a bit more information on this place, is it allowable to walk off lead? is it a beach area where pup can take a dip?

And also with regard to walking in the desert, I assume that dogs can be let off lead for a good run in remote area's where there is no population, but can anyone tell me of decent area's and is it indeed the case that dogs can run off lead?

Kind Regards

Andy-S


----------



## Andy-S

WOW... So many replies in such a short time...

Guys at work are right, It's a wealth of knowledge on here.........


----------



## mavzor

That's because I've been here 9 months, met many familes, and never met anyone with a pet larger than a turtle and the odd adopted stray cat.

I think it's a small niche you're targetting. Head down towards jumeriah. No doubt there'll be a few there.


----------



## 4drsupra

owww this thread sounds familiar...asked this a few months back and long behold I never got a reply and still wondering on the same things...although I am in abu-dhabi so you might get better feedback in the dubai forum as they have a dedicated area for dubai folks alone...


----------



## Mir

Hi Andy,
I like your questions, please let me know of all the answers you get as I am moving to Dxb in three months to be with my husband and am taking our 3 dogs with us. Have been worrying if we will be able to find a good off lead walk for them. We currently live in Scotland and the dogs are used to a good run in the woods, so lets hope we'll be able to find a secluded place near Dxb
Thanks in advance


----------



## Jynxgirl

Some people live in more western areas like the greens and there have been posts in the dubai forum that they let the dogs go offlead, even though isnt allowed and security guards will come and get onto them. My friend takes her dog out to a beach in jebel ali area a few times a week. Sometimes there are locals/non western people there and she is not able to let her dog off leash when they are around and has to wait around or drive down further to find a spot. They also tend to go camping in the desert most weekends during the cooler months and the groups dogs runs at will (trained to not wander or run off though).


----------



## GreyGT-C

From what i have been able to find, Arabian Ranches in Dubai is about the most dog friendly place in UAE... the Al Reem section especially. Thats where i live and every afternoon we have about 15 dog owners out walking their dogs and let them run off their lead in the dog's play area around back.

I just bought a Jeep for my Weim so that we can go camping out in the desert, but haven't been yet so i really can't give you any info there.

I went to the beach down near Jebel Ali (the previous poster mentioned it) but it was packed today with campers now that the weather has cooled down so we just drove around a bit and headed home.


----------



## MaidenScotland

mavzor said:


> That's because I've been here 9 months, met many familes, and never met anyone with a pet larger than a turtle and the odd adopted stray cat.
> 
> I think it's a small niche you're targetting. Head down towards jumeriah. No doubt there'll be a few there.




Hi

Just read your signature.. I would suggest people ask the question on the forum and do not p.m you.. the forum is all about sharing your knowledge.


----------



## GreyGT-C

These are taken inside of the dog walk area of the Ranches....


----------



## BSC69

Can anyone give me any info on how they imported their dogs in and what I need to look out for as I am trying to get my x2 English Bulldogs in from Australia?
Ta


----------



## Deefor

Suggest looking at the website for British Veterinary Centre in AD (britvet.com) - they have info on there and though I haven't used them for importing dogs, are really good.


----------



## BSC69

Nice one Deefor - thanks:focus:


----------



## Abbledabble

*bring my dog?*

Hi
I came across your thread and wondered if you are now in Dubai and with your dogs. We're possibly moving across to Dubai/Sharjah with our dog and want to know the situation with dogs and if there are places to walk, would appreciate if you know anything, Thanks!






Mir said:


> Hi Andy,
> I like your questions, please let me know of all the answers you get as I am moving to Dxb in three months to be with my husband and am taking our 3 dogs with us. Have been worrying if we will be able to find a good off lead walk for them. We currently live in Scotland and the dogs are used to a good run in the woods, so lets hope we'll be able to find a secluded place near Dxb
> Thanks in advance


----------



## Mir

Abbledabble said:


> Hi
> I came across your thread and wondered if you are now in Dubai and with your dogs. We're possibly moving across to Dubai/Sharjah with our dog and want to know the situation with dogs and if there are places to walk, would appreciate if you know anything, Thanks!



Hi Abbledabble,yes I am in Dxb with my doggies, they have settled really well. We are walking them on the lead only in the evenings around the houses near by and have only managed to go to the desert once as we had lots of sand storms lately. It is not aloud to walk them off the lead here, also there are a lot of bin cats around and we are worried to let them off outside the house as they might chase a cat to the road. There is a little beach just outside of Dxb where we took the little dog once just to taste the water, there were a few people there camping and with other dogs, so I doubt we will be taking the big boys there. I have heard that there is a beach in Sharjah where people take dogs, but no idea where it is. 
Hope that was helpful and don't worry you will soon find your own place to walk, there are more dogs here than I have ever expected, lots of vets, different food(which is a bit more expensive than in UK), lots of toys etc.


----------



## BSC69

Abbledabble said:


> Hi
> I came across your thread and wondered if you are now in Dubai and with your dogs. We're possibly moving across to Dubai/Sharjah with our dog and want to know the situation with dogs and if there are places to walk, would appreciate if you know anything, Thanks!


Sorry for the delay in responding - havent been on here for a while! No I havent moved there yet, am still struggling to get a transporter to be able to Fly my 2 babies (Bulldogs). If they dont go we dont!! I am looking into another coupleof avenues though although it might cost a bit?
If you look into the notes added to this, there is loads of advise though, but dont forget thats all it is = other peoples opinions so make sure you do your homework!
Good luck and let me know how you get on
All the Best 
BSC69


----------



## IzzyBella

Your weimaraners are adorable!


----------



## GreyGT-C

thank you... but only one of these is mine....the long tail one belongs to a friend. my other 3 are back in the USA.


----------

